# Juice Epiphany



## Rob Fisher (22/11/14)

I had a Juice Epiphany today... @Renaldo was kind enough to just send me a sample bottle of Mount Baker Extreme Ice Juice... I put it into an EMOW on the iStick and have been really enjoying it for the last day or so... so much so that Evangeline the Woody with a Cyclone on top was filled with it tonight during the power outage and it is a bloody marvelous juice (for me anyway)!

OK so what's the epiphany? Well now that I have 2 really perfect ADV's with Tropical Ice and Extreme Ice I now have discovered that switching juices I get the full and real flavour of the juice again... Tropical Ice had almost lost it's sparkle for me and I guess the taste buds had become so used to it that I wasn't really tasting it's nuances! I vaped Extreme Ice for most of the day and then during the black out I changed all my wicks and topped up all the bottles... then reaching for Avril with Tropical Ice and taking a vape I was once again in love... all the tastes were fresh and alive!

And the situation is the same when I switch back to Extreme Ice... I get that wicks bubblegum taste that I tatsed the first time I tried it.

So it has to be said that life has improved for me in a big way! 

PS the Mount Baker vape mail is on it's way!

Reactions: Like 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## Renaldo (22/11/14)

Happy I could help in my own little way. Vaping is a lifestyle and such an awesome hobby to have. It's amazing how one can go from cancer sticks to this and enjoy it so much.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Paulie (22/11/14)

glad you found some new juice man!i know how hard for you it is!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/11/14)

Agreed @Rob Fisher 

I think the taste buds certainly get used to a juice after a while
When you mix it up, it certainly helps
Glad its working

Not that extreme ice is all that much of a change from tropical ice, but i suppose just enough to reset your taste buds a bit


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/14)

Silver said:


> Agreed @Rob Fisher
> 
> I think the taste buds certainly get used to a juice after a while
> When you mix it up, it certainly helps
> ...



The taste difference is big! Both taste awesome but both very different... and I have some Halo Juice on it's way as well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (23/11/14)

That's awesome @Rob Fisher . Means there is still hope for me too. One adv isn't enough and like you I will keep trying new flavour profiles until I find my second

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (23/11/14)

Real happy for you Rob.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

